# John Shower on dying before the latter-day glory of the church



## Reformed Covenanter (May 11, 2022)

Lastly, _I may die this Year:_ and not live to see the ruin of the _Antichristian Kingdom,_ and Interest, and the accomplishment of many Excellent Promises, which concern the Rest, and Peace, and Purity and Glory of the Churches of Christ on earth in the latter days. But have I not deserved by my provoking Unbelief, Ingratitude, and Disobedience, to die in the Wilderness, and not behold the promised Land, or see the Peace of _Jerusalem?_ and will not the strugglings of Satan to support _Babylon,_ infer a dismal night of darkness and distress, before the expected Morning of Deliverance? so that it may now, if ever, be truly said, _Henceforth, Blessed are the Dead who die in the Lord._ And if God will take me to himself in the other World, I cannot possibly be a loser: though’ I should not see the Beginnings of _a New Heaven, and a New Earth,_ in this. ...

For more, see John Shower on dying before the latter-day glory of the church.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------

